# thrasher shark at pcola pier



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

So went to the pier yesterday to catch some bonita well there was only 3 caught as of 9:00 when I left bit the cool part was the shark I was sitting there looking for bobos when a buddie of mine Dylan says there is a shark we get to looking and its a solid 8 to 9 foot thrasher shark I mean the top part of its tail was was bigger than me it was the coolest thin I have seen


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Thresher sharks are one of my favorites


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

They are a blast to catch on the kayak. Was that 8ft to fork plus tail or 8-9ft overall. If it's to the fork there may be a few more around but if it's overall there should be quite a few schooling out there.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Pensacola is an amazing fishery. Retiring somewhere there for sure when that day comes.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

pacecountryboy said:


> So went to the pier yesterday to catch some bonita well there was only 3 caught as of 9:00 when I left bit the cool part was the shark I was sitting there looking for bobos when a buddie of mine Dylan says there is a shark we get to looking and its a solid 8 to 9 foot thrasher shark I mean the top part of its tail was was bigger than me it was the coolest thin I have seen


Was that "thrasher shark" on a skateboard? Lol

Seriously tho I have only heard stories of old timers catching them from the beach here. I imagine they are very selective feeders like the ones on the west coast and thats why they aren't hooked much here. The ones we hooked and caught were cool as hell and tasted awesome on the west coast. But thats a diff species...

I'll have to talk to Dylan now lol

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Probably chasing the Bonita, seems like the go to bait to use right now since they are here.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

No pics...100% a thresher..also saw a big bull shark


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Chasin Bonita?? You mean there is something fast enough to catch one ??lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw a fellar bring up a juvi thresher from Bob Sikes. Thresher 100% and the guy still took it home. It was probably 48" TL.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Isn't that where a thresher's tail comes into play? I don't know much about them but it does say their main diet is blue fish, juvenile tuna, and mackerel...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> I saw a fellar bring up a juvi thresher from Bob Sikes. Thresher 100% and the guy still took it home. It was probably 48" TL.


The big eye thresher is protected but not the common thresher. Big eyes are deep water sharks and commonly caught while swordfishing but the common thresher is an inshore schooling shark very common in 100-300ft. The guys out here havent taped that fishery yet but it is very available.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> The big eye thresher is protected but not the common thresher. Big eyes are deep water sharks and commonly caught while swordfishing but the common thresher is an inshore schooling shark very common in 100-300ft. The guys out here havent taped that fishery yet but it is very available.


Youd think that if there were many here there would be more caught? Ive never seen more then a few caught in this area. Arent they a cooler water species?

The thresher I saw caught was still too small to keep even if it wasnt protected.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Youd think that if there were many here there would be more caught? Ive never seen more then a few caught in this area. Arent they a cooler water species?
> 
> The thresher I saw caught was still too small to keep even if it wasnt protected.


Yes and yes. When i first arrived here last Jan there was a guy who ran a boat out of destin and was catching them. He never brought any to the dock but had a camera full of pics from the day of fishing. Mostly 50-120lb fish and within kayak range.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've spent a lot of time shark fishing, and I have caught a large number of Sharks. I have fished shallow, I have fished deep and all depth in-between all seasons of the year.... I have yet to see a Thresher dead or alive in the GOM. Not saying there are a few around, but For me, a picture, or something from this Northern Gulf area will carry weight with me...... No I didn't Google anything, just sayin.... if this is what you saw, that is remarkable. 

But then again, they have seen Killer Whales in the gulf too, so who knows.... remember the GW down by Tampa??? I guess anything possible.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Chasin Bonita?? You mean there is something fast enough to catch one ??lol


lol......


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



pacecountryboy said:


> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Chasin Bonita?? You mean there is something fast enough to catch one ??lol
> ...


I also didn't realize that all Bonita died from either people catching them or from natural causes. Interesting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If we had a healthy stock of Threshers in the northern Gulf, there would be many more reported catches considering the amount of both recreational and commercial fishing here using pretty much every technique in the book. 

I've only seen pics of five common Threshers taken here in over twenty years.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

we had one come up in a billfish spread at the nipple two years ago...had several folks watch it swim through, tail whipping through the air and it was an awesome sight. First time I'd seen one in the gulf too...they are here for sure.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Sire it wants dusky?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We caught one 2 or 3 years ago sword fishing . Had video of him at one point no idea where it is now


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I caught a juvenile about 4' in Jacksonville off the pier back in 98/99. I was floored. I thought they were deep water sharks. I no nothing about hem. Was very cool. He was probably 18" body length. All the rest was tail.


----------

